# 5 Tage Transalp mit Ziel Gardasee



## bravotwozero (4. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach meiner ersten Transalp für Sommer 2018, gefahren wird zu zweit, maximal zu dritt. Mehr wie 5 Tage am Stück wollen wir uns nicht zumuten, bzw. gibt es Probleme mit Urlaub in den Ferien, da wir auch noch nach der Tour 2 Tage am Gardasee entspannen wollen. Leider habe ich noch keine fertige Tour gefunden, die meisten gehen ja 7 Tage.

- Landschaftlich sollte die Strecke anspruchsvoll sein, gerne dürfen auch längere Trails dabei sein, wir fahren seit 5-10 Jahren mal mehr mal weniger MTB, fahren Treppen, Spitzkehren usw. umsetzen ist auch kein Problem
-Startort ist flexibel, da wir sowieso mit dem Auto anreisen müssen
-Ziel ist Gardasee
-Gepäck haben wir alles im Rucksack
-Tagesetappen sollten max. 70km und 1800hm / 50km 2000 hm sein
- Sollte man in den Ferien Hütten/Hotels reservieren, oder gibt es genug freie Plätze für spontane   Übernachtungen
- Rückreise haben wir uns noch keine Gedanken gemacht evtl. Zug?

Danke für euren Rat


----------



## Grossvater (4. Oktober 2017)

Ohne jetzt weiter in die Tiefe zu bohren wäre mein Vorschlag, von einer fertigen Tour einfach den nördl. Teil wegzulassen.
Manchmal hat der ohnehin eher Pflicht- als Kürcharakter.
Und je nach Tour und Gesamtwetterlage seid ihr so u.U. auch schneller (wieder)  im "Sommer" 

Einen ausgewogenen AlpX komplett Nord-Süd in 5 Tagen wird bei Euren angegebenen TagesDaten eher schwierig. Da geht bestimmt viel zu viel in Überführungsetappen oder sinnlosem KMfressen flöten.

Konkrete Bsp. fürs "erste Mal" Marvin ab Gries oder Albrecht ab St. Anton. Falls sichs immer noch nicht ausgeht, irgendwo halt noch versuchen, was abzustrippen.

Beides wär zumindest mitm Zug wieder zu erreichen.

Hütten würd ich schon vorher klären. In den Tälern hatten wir bisher noch nie Probleme was zu kriegen. Im Zweifel von unterwegs halt mal die Booking.comApp anschmeissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (4. Oktober 2017)

Kann mich dem @Grossvater nur anschließen
Noch ne Variante: Joe-Route mit Start in St. Anton


----------



## burki111 (4. Oktober 2017)

Möchte mich obigen Meinungen anschließen und würde statt einen AlpenX eher einen Kringel (z.B. in den Dolomiten) empfehlen, wo man deutlich mehr Trails und Landschaft einbauen kann.


----------



## Grossvater (4. Oktober 2017)

burki111 schrieb:


> ...eher einen Kringel (z.B. in den Dolomiten) empfehlen, wo man deutlich mehr Trails und Landschaft einbauen kann.


Durchaus - ich hatte die Option Rundkurs aber mal weggelassen, weil der TE ausdrücklich nach nem AlpX gefragt hatte incl. Ankunft und RelaxAusklang am Gardasee.

Shuttle/Seilbahn wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, den Trip zu pimpen, v.a. wenn man zeitl. begrenzt ist.
Optionen gibts viele, multipliziert mit den versch. Regionen gehts wahrscheinlich gegen Unendlich. 

Ich bin mir da immer nicht ganz sicher, ob man jemand, der sowas zum ersten mal macht, nicht den Wald mit zuvielen Bäumen vollstellt.

Andererseits - bis zum Sommer 2018 ist ja noch etwas Zeit zum überlegen und abwägen.

Kreis oder OneWay hat ja schon was philosophisches an sich  - und Shuttle ja/nein reicht u.U. tief ins ideologische


----------



## burki111 (4. Oktober 2017)

Keine Frage: Es gibt unzählige Variationen.
Der eine klappert z.B. per Automobil alle möglichen Bikeparks ab, um dann z.B.am Gardasee zu landen, der andere nimmt jegliche Aufstiegshilfe bzw. Bus/Bahn mit, um das gleiche Ziel zu erreichen.
Nur: Was hat das noch mit einer Alpenüberquerung per Bike zu tun?
Ich bin vor ziemlich genau 40 Jahren das erstemal mit dem Bike über die Alpen gefahren und das war damals noch soetwas wie ein Abenteuer (hatte da zur Übernachtung nur einen Biwaksack und ganz wenig Geld), was ich den heutigen Standardrouten nicht mehr zugestehen würde.
Habe bewusst den Kringel erwähnt (danach kann man immer noch den Gardasee ansteuern), da ich meine, dass viele unbedingt einen AlpenX machen wollen, weil es gerade in ist und fahradtechnisch viel interessantere Möglichkeiten garnicht in Betracht gezogen werden.


----------



## Grossvater (4. Oktober 2017)

burki111 schrieb:


> ...da ich meine, dass viele unbedingt einen AlpenX machen wollen, weil es gerade in ist und fahradtechnisch viel interessantere Möglichkeiten garnicht in Betracht gezogen werden.


mhhh, sowas könnts natürlich schon geben. Aber auch dann wärs ein legitimer Grund  
Schaun wir mal was der TE dazu sagt


----------



## Speedskater (4. Oktober 2017)

In meiner Signatur findet man die Links zu den Berichten meiner Alpentouren von 2014 bis 2017.
Ziel war immer Gardasee. Vielleicht findest Du dort ein paar Anregungen.
Teilweise kann man die Etappen der einzelnen Touren kombinieren.


----------



## isartrails (4. Oktober 2017)

Die Marvin-Route (Ost-Variante) sollte sich nach den Bedürfnissen des TE abwandeln lassen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/m-proudly-presents-die-marvin-route.734877/


----------



## bravotwozero (5. Oktober 2017)

Danke für eure Tipps, ich werde mir die Marvin Ost-Route mal angucken.

Ich möchte unbedingt mit dem Rad mal über die Alpen fahren, nächsten Sommer würde es auch recht gut passen. Mein Mitfahrer will unbedingt zum Gardasee. Da ich nur in den Ferien kann, und er nur maximal eine Woche Urlaub in den Ferien bekommt, ist unsere Zeit recht eng gesteckt. Wir könnten auch vlt. 6 Etappen machen, wobei das dann schon in ein bisschen Stress ausarten würde. Vlt. könnten wir auch noch ein bisschen an unserer Kraft/Ausdauer arbeiten, um die Etappen etwas zu strecken, aber wir sind eher die Genussfahrer...


----------



## isartrails (5. Oktober 2017)

Sollten Detailfragen zur Marvin-Route auftauchen, kannst diese ja dann dort im Thread posten. 
Sind sehr viele Biker zugegegen, die dir aus ihren Erfahrungen berichten können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (6. Oktober 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Kann mich dem @Grossvater nur anschließen
> Noch ne Variante: Joe-Route mit Start in St. Anton


Ich kann den Vorschlag von cschaeff und Grossvater oder von isartrails nur anschließen und eine weitere Option könnte sein:
1. Tag. Anreise nit dem Auto nach Martina, weitet mit dem Bike nach S-Charl
2. Tag. S-Charl- Bormio - La Baita
3. Tag. La Baita - Passo Gavia - Montozzo Scharte - Dimaro
4. Tag Dimaro - Madonna - Ponte Arch
5. Tag. Ponte Arch - und viele Wege führen nach Riva


----------



## isartrails (6. Oktober 2017)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> 2. Tag. S-Charl- Bormio - La Baita
> 3. Tag. La Baita - Passo Gavia - Montozzo Scharte - Dimaro


Habe die Fahrleistungsdaten jetzt nicht parat, aber ist das nicht ein bisserl heftig für "Einsteiger"...?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mal 6 GPS-Tracks von meinen Touren zusammengestellt und wo ihr die Berichte mit paar Informationen dazu findet.
Es sind ein paar Seilbahnen eingebaut, macht das Ganze etwas entspannter.

Tag1 Mühlbach - Maurerberg Hütte (Bericht 2016)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acsymewngysnyqqh

Tag2 Maurerberg Hütte - Wolkenstein (Bericht 2016)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpmaxdvgfselqbof

Tag3 Wolkenstein - Tiers (Bericht 2016) (Bericht 2014)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aextkgxdbitkpddw

Tag4 Tiers - Passo Rolle (Bericht 2014)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lzbnpvrlphskiwnf

Tag5 Passo Rolle - Caldonazzo
(Bericht 2014)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wlnscvzwqdksecnp
(Bericht 2015)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=bugkxpdetcabfqfg

Tag6 Caldonazzo - Torbole
(Bericht 2014)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pomcgikwgwovlwqy
(Bericht 2016) Ab Carbonare verbesserte Version.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=urjydzwpcinydbmj


----------

